# The Vermonter: Just another Northeast Regional until Vermont?



## Vermont (Dec 7, 2015)

I was thinking about taking a joyride on the Vermonter. I have taken many other routes, including the Adirondack.

I'm wondering though if the majority of the Vermonter ride is just like any other Northeast Regional until it gets to Vermont? Is it still pretty much the same crowded (and sometimes obnoxious ride from fellow rides) during this portion of the ride? Or is it different, and more relaxed like the Adirondack?

If its more like a Northeast Regional, I am just gonna joyride the Adirondack again.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Dec 7, 2015)

I would say it is a standard regional between WAS and NYP. That's where it starts becoming a more laid back, relaxed train. After New Haven, it's like a different train. It assumes its identity.

Not unlike the former Montrealer passengers, the Vermonter passengers were a breed of their own. A pretty pleasurable group indeed. I wish Amtrak still had the special Vermont themed menu items.


----------



## Palmetto (Dec 8, 2015)

It's shorter than a normal regional, though, isn't it? Or do they drop cars in Penn Station?


----------



## jis (Dec 8, 2015)

AFAIK there are no trains that drop or add cars or change engines at NYP in normal operation.


----------



## Vermont (Dec 8, 2015)

Vermont said:


> I was thinking about taking a joyride on the Vermonter. I have taken many other routes, including the Adirondack.
> 
> I'm wondering though if the majority of the Vermonter ride is just like any other Northeast Regional until it gets to Vermont? Is it still pretty much the same crowded (and sometimes obnoxious ride from fellow rides) during this portion of the ride? Or is it different, and more relaxed like the Adirondack?
> 
> If its more like a Northeast Regional, I am just gonna joyride the Adirondack again.


Good information, thanks! I'm gonna go for it!


----------



## Vermont (Dec 8, 2015)

Quoted the wrong post, my bad. Meant to quote Thirdrail7.

A mod can delete my misquote if they want.


----------



## WoodyinNYC (Dec 8, 2015)

Vermont said:


> Quoted the wrong post, my bad. Meant to quote Thirdrail7.
> 
> A mod can delete my misquote if they want.


You can click the Edit line at the bottom of your post and hack at it yourself.

You can even copy, paste, edit, repost, and black out or delete the original error if you want to.

Just avoid doing anything that seems tricky to the readers, who have a right to know if you embarrassed yourself. LOL. That said, admittedly I use the Edit feature a lot, often returning to improve my post after reading more from other sources, etc.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 8, 2015)

Thirdrail7 said:


> I would say it is a standard regional between WAS and NYP. That's where it starts becoming a more laid back, relaxed train. After New Haven, it's like a different train. It assumes its identity. Not unlike the former Montrealer passengers, the Vermonter passengers were a breed of their own. A pretty pleasurable group indeed. I wish Amtrak still had the special Vermont themed menu items.


Can you elaborate on how the Vermonter's identity differs from the other trains? I've never rode the Vermonter or even been to Vermont. What sort of menu items did the Vermonter have in the past?


----------



## trainman74 (Dec 8, 2015)

WoodyinNYC said:


> You can click the Edit line at the bottom of your post and hack at it yourself.


I don't think guest posters have the ability to edit posts.


----------



## OBS (Dec 9, 2015)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Thirdrail7 said:
> 
> 
> > I would say it is a standard regional between WAS and NYP. That's where it starts becoming a more laid back, relaxed train. After New Haven, it's like a different train. It assumes its identity. Not unlike the former Montrealer passengers, the Vermonter passengers were a breed of their own. A pretty pleasurable group indeed. I wish Amtrak still had the special Vermont themed menu items.
> ...


Until about 10 years ago, the Vermonter had a selection of VT made items for sale in café besides the normal stuff. There was an apple with a piece of Cabot cheese, Vt apple cider (n/a), Vt Tortilla chips, and finally the Vt Lunch box: Turkey or Ham sandwich, with the apple, cheese, and tortilla chips packed inside and was served with comp n/a beverage. A fresh supply was loaded daily at ESX (Essex junction) on train 55, and the remains were sold N/B the next day on 56.

Until about 15 years ago they sold Vermonter baseball caps coffee cups, and bicycle water bottles...neither of which sold much, especially the water bottles...


----------



## SubwayNut (Dec 9, 2015)

About four years ago I noticed the Vermonter had tried to differentiate itself slightly. Long Trail Ale was a beer selection and there was some sort of Burlington, VT potato chip variety (I think it was).


----------



## jersey42 (Dec 9, 2015)

They were still serving Long Trail Ale earler this year.


----------

